# What do you keep right next you in the evening while on computer or tv



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Why I ask this, I was just browsing the forum and husband watching tv just then and all the sudden complete darkness. As you can gather the power went down. 

I thumbed in the draw next to me to grab my torch which happened to be the broken one I need to stick a pen in to turn on. Anyway power went back on after a few minutes and it then struck me I wasn't prepped for the initial darkness very well.

Do other people have some sort of kit say next to them for immediate light without getting up and breaking their neck in the dark.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I usually have a cup of coffee or an adult beverage, my pistol, and a flashlight. In general, I would say I am never more then a step or two away from a gun and a flashlight anywhere in the house.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

S&W SD40, glass of ice water, marlin 6068, 60's mossberg 12 gauge, atomic beam flashlight with the 2800mha battery, a few swords, two cats, several knives, a cool mist humidifier, cat condo, cat laser toy, element heater for my legs to soak in, ball caps, a steel flan mold (making it into kit) a mason jar of moonshine, three like wireless mouse I collected somehow I have no use for, enamelware mug, phone, TENS unit, a bottle of rosemary scented coconut oil for my knives, a subwoofer, a tin of tiger balm, a cloth for my glasses, for some reason a red billiards ball I don't know how it got there and a tin of 177 pellets. Oh and one of those old led converted 4 d cell maglites I forgot that thing was even behind the monitor.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Both of these rechargeable lights sit next to my computer. One actually on it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coffee, at least one hand gun most often an AR in reach. flash lights all over the house Some rooms have back up lights.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I got several flashlights and my 9mm with in arms reach. Then I get out the 12 ga pump!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Colt 1911, cocked and locked. It's my little doggie, he follows me everywhere.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

A Blond & a Redhead & I wish I had more arms


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm about the same. We have various pistols and revolvers in many locations (we have no children) and I am an avid collector of SureFire flashlights. I also have a 7-LED aluminum flashlight called a "Sky Way King" that runs on 3.7 rechargeable batteries--night becomes day!

(I bought the gold one because I got tired of looking at black).

We also have several knives within arm's reach, plus a box of 123A batteries, and while neither of us smoke, we also have a four-flame piezo butane lighter.

https://www.amazon.com/SKYRAY-10200...rd_wg=tVoIq&psc=1&refRID=7330TRX7C6EK5M79E71Q


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

@Knotacare wow you like them dumb and crazy . lol


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have a flashlight in every room in the house , I have every room I and wife use the most set up for anything that could happen .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Rechargeable Streamlight XL, with charger bolted to headboard, 4 D cell LED Maglight in armoire next to bed, 

Streamlight M5 on S&W 4566 TSW on back of bed (hollywood style bed), S&W 1911 SS with green CT lasergrips.

Behind headboard, S&W mod 66 357 mag.

Colt series 80 MK V1 combat commander with CT grips aside bed.

On top of armoire, Yaesu FRG 100 radio with DSP attached, can of Monster.

Between bed and armoire, Rem 870, M4, FAL.

In bed, 2 laptops, remotes for wall mounted HDTV, CCTV repeater, cable box and speaker system.

Every room has at least one flashlight, kitchen has four, two rechargeable Streamlights and two Maglights.

Also every room has an Aladdin oil lamp and a Coleman lantern.

At least one dog and a cat on the bed, trying to figure out which of us owns the bed.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

A handgun (usually a .357 mag or 9mm), a fixed blade knife, cell phone, flashlights (2) and a bottle of water.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

German Shepard. Maybe a gun or two, depends on which TV.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

My wife and I both EDC a firearm and a flashlight, all day, every day.
As for power failures at home, our house has the standard 120 volt wiring, but we also built in a 12 volt subsystem which powers things like "convenience" lights, security system (alarm, cameras, etc). The batteries can power all of these items for more than a week without recharging. Most of the 120v only things are all accompanied by APC UPS's. It's only dark here when we want it to be.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

I usually have a glass of water,iPad,reading glasses,magazines and a big old fashion weighted Streamlight with led conversion. I also keep my 9mm in a Fort Knox safe in my nightstand.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

A bottle of water (capped in case I knock it over in my sleep), my glasses, my alarm and a Glock 17 w/streamlight on it.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Since I only have solar power and a couple car batteries, I keep at least two flashlights handy at all times. Additionally, within reach are four rifles, two shotguns, and five or six pistols and revolvers. I am 911 as it would take hours for the sheriff to get here. OTOH, I've never seen an official vehicle out here, ever, either local heat or Feds (surrounded by millions of acres BLM land). It's like they know better than to venture onto this side of the mountain. As for the rest of the stuff that is nearby and handy, my table top will make for a really interesting archaeological dig some day. Around here, anything flat is soon covered with...stuff.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I have flashlights strategically placed all over the house. One by the bed, one in the cabinet in the kitchen, one by my desk. Phone has a flashlight. I also have battery powered light bars in different areas, like by the bed and in the kitchen.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Knotacare said:


> A Blond & a Redhead & I wish I had more arms


I'm saving up for an 8 woman one man hottub I just have to convince the wife!

I usually keep what is pictured at my TV/computer spot and flashlights, 40/45's within reach all over the house. Of course the 40/45's
hopefully will get me to my rifles.









The pistols are a Glock 35 40SW and a Kahr 45ACP.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I have hands free head lamps all over the place and one is usually within arm reach no matter where I am at...next to the computer is a AR-15 with a 40 round mag loaded with Winchester 64 gr Power Points and a 12 gauge with 5 rounds of 00-Buck, just incase a flash light doesnt solve the problem at hand.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While watching TV at either place, flashlight and pistol at arms length in bedroom, in living room it about 6 feet away. At the computer only a flashlight.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

a female.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

TSC had 3 AAA LED flashlights on sale for 6/$5 with batteries. I stocked up and saturated the house and barns with them. They came with lanyards so I hung them on doorknobs, nails, coathangers, houselamp switches, etc....... One of these will get me to my quality flashlights/headlamps/oil lamp/candles.

They came with cheap batteries, but TSC also had 60 paks of AAA alkalines for $10. I taped 3 spare batteries to each flashlight. Twice a year I check all of them both visually and the batts with a multimeter and change out bats as needed. A few of these have some higher quality 10 year life alkaline bats in them now.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As of now the solar system I am playing with has the ability to supply a fair amount of light. Plan is to put in panels I can plug 12 volt lights into in rooms around the house. Of course only a week into this experiment . So far I have run lights all night long and had no problem having enough battery to run them after a day of no real sun light.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I have my hand gun on when I'm awake and at arms reach when sleeping, I have a flashlight in the living room and on my nightstand, during the winter the wood stove has glass in the door, so it gives enough light to navigate the kitchen,dining and living room....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

This has been my go to light since I ordered it on Amazon last week. Atactical A1.

For $19.99 it's a pretty good deal - 550 lumens, 4 regular modes modes, strobe and SOS mode, side and tail switch, proprietary USB battery, 2 spare O-rings, USB cord, pocket clip, momentary on feature, water proof.

Pretty amazing for the price.

Also, gotta have a good headlamp if the power goes out and you need to get stuff done.










The Fenix HL10 fits the bill. Weighs about 2 oz so you hardly notice it's there.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

You guys keep a lot of guns around the house. Yes I've got one in the nightstand along with a 22 for varmints in the closet but I don't keep them scattered through the house. The rest are secured.

As for flashlights they are in two locations, both of which I can easily find in the dark.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

look up the atomic beam flash light it has a coupon inside for the 2800mah battery and it boosts it to 13000 lumens. It's better than my 4d maglites with LED upgrade


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

We keep a couple of penlights in drawers everywhere in the house with Duracells....watching tv....bathroom...bedroom and mancave...We never without light....takes less than a minute to fire up a couple of propane lanterns scattered around ...all single mantle Colemans and small.

Got a 9mm on me while I'm vertical...have a .40 S&W M&P with light at bedside at night and wife has her 870 with 6 shots of 00 buck at night by our beds....I keep a .45 ACP in each bathroom hid. I can have 6 AR's.....5 5.56 and one .300 Blackout in less than 3 minutes after the blackout with over 100 loaded mags...I have driveway alerts on batteries 360 degree's around the house...they work on people too!

Right now working on a backup for a 32 inch LCD tv and 8 1080 P camera's...solar backup since it all runs on 12 volts!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Within reach of my chair is a can of wintergreen snuff, tv remote, and my clipboard with various construction drawings on it. Wait, I also have a shooting times magazine that my brother gave me.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Oh my, I just got back to read the responses and may I say you all blew me away. I had no idea how under prepped my initial response plan was.
While I was thumbling to feel the torch I first grabbed my timtams and then my dog treats. Obviously have my priorities in the wrong order.
I think basically I am missing a plan as well like, would I ring my children in the event of something ugly or flick the channels to look for facts.

Basically l miserably failed the immediate light test but must say in laundry do have a large volume of oil lamps and oil( these are my trade items)

Will now remove the biscuits and replace with suitable life saving needs!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This thread is very informative. I think I stack up okay against most folks here.

I realize now that I am a member of the class of Americans known as: NKLGE, No Kids Loaded Guns Everywhere.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> This thread is very informative. I think I stack up okay against most folks here.
> 
> I realize now that I am a member of the class of Americans known as: NKLGE, No Kids Loaded Guns Everywhere.


Guns are better then kids. They do what you tell them to do, when you tell them to do it, and eat only when you want them to. :vs_laugh:


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Next to my normal sitting spot. I have a heating pad, bengay, and back stimulator. In the drawer next to me is a 9mm P95 with extra mag, mini LED flashlight, pellet gun, and a ton of junk I'm just to lazy to go through. The electricity is always going out around here. Every room has a small battery powered led room light with motion sensor. The bathroom has 2 in case one goes out while my wife is in there.


----------

